# Focused Heel Progress



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Let me start off by saying Sawyer isn't my IPO prospect - he's more of an intro to the breed/try anything/learning dog. He's got great ball and food drive, he's medium-to-high energy and is nicely biddable, so he's an easy dog for a first-timer like me to play around with. 

I've been working on a focused heel for fun with the thought that I definitely want the proper foundations if we do go for our BH in the future (which I'm setting as a goal to work towards if all goes well). I wanted to post our recent progress, which is a short video, and though it's pretty quick and simple, I'm super proud of how he's finally starting to understand what I'm asking. I had to rework the way I taught the heel based on some awesome advice from a friend and the results are awesome. I'm a fan of the flashier heel, and while I'm not sure if he has it in him to be super flashy, I'll still push it as far as he can go. I'm really excited to continue learning with him. 

And yes, upon rewatch I realized I rewarded him before his butt hit the ground fully, the little stinker.  Gotta be better about that!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks great to me. You two look like a good team.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Would you mind sharing the advice that helped you? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You look great nice job! I do a little bit of focused heeling for fun and it sure is a process!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks all! It's definitely still a huge work in progress. 

@tim_s_adams - I'll have to find the message my friend sent me with the advice - it seriously has helped me so much! (or maybe @Rei will poke her head in?)

Though what works for one dog may not work for another!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's another from tonight. He was a little extra hyped up because a kids football team was practicing in the field below us.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You’ve done a great job with him! He looks super!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

GatorDog said:


> You’ve done a great job with him! He looks super!


Thank you so much! It helps to have a certain incredible Trash dog and her awesome handler to learn from!


----------

